# Cats in need of homes in Southwest Virginia - Updated



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

As much as I hate to do this, I've got to find homes for 4 of my cats. They're two sets of littermates that I rescued about a year ago. All of them are male and have been neutered.

I'd prefer for each set to be adopted together since that's all they've known. I'd also prefer that the cats be kept indoor since they've always been indoor cats.

It goes without saying that I want them to go to good homes.

If any of you know of anyone that may be interested, either respond here or via PM.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you, Amanda. What kind of personalities do they have? Would they accept other cats or dogs in the home? Obviously they get along well together? I know they're altered, but are they males or females?


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: Cats in need of homes in Southwest Virginia*



murried2 said:


> All of them are male and have been neutered.


tired Jeanie??


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Cats in need of homes in Southwest Virginia*



murried2 said:


> As much as I hate to do this, I've got to find homes for 4 of my cats.


I'm so sorry to hear that...I checked out the pictures, they are all beautiful boys. But I just cannot take on any more. The 8 jellicles and my sister's dog are right on the line of more than I can handle. I wish you the best of luck in finding them good homes


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Cats in need of homes in Southwest Virginia*



The Cat Whisperer said:


> murried2 said:
> 
> 
> > All of them are male and have been neutered.
> ...


Good grief! How dumb.  I've been upset over this, but that's no excuse. I think I'll take a nap. Really, I am tired.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

They get along well with other cats and dogs. I don't know how they do with children, as I don't have any human kids. When my nieces come over they are okay after a few minutes...the kids can be scary at first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

I talked to a local rescue last night and she called me back this morning...just a few minutes ago. They're going to take them and foster them until they adopt them out. They take them to petsmart to do their adoptions. 

I take them next Wednesday to the vet they use to get their shots up to date. I'll leave them there and someone from the rescue will pick them up. 

This is killing me. I had no idea that it would happen this fast. This must be what it's like to lose a child.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

If they go to PetSmart, will you have any control over whether the pairs get adopted together?

You say that giving up these cats is as painful as losing a child. I understand completely, and my heart goes out to you. Given your own feelings, though, can you imagine what it will be like for your cats to lose you and then immediately get separated from each other? They'll be so lonely and disoriented.

I'm not writing this message to criticize you or make you any sadder than you already are. Please believe me; I'm not trying to be unkind. I'm just hoping that _maybe_ there are some other options you haven't explored yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Lori,

I've already thought about the fact that my cats will be lonely without me. *I think about it every minute of every day*. The fact is that I have already explored every option available to me and this is the only good option that I have.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Did you find homes ?

I wish I had saw this eariler?


----------

